# Game Thread for the week of 2/17: Kings @ Portland, vs. Hawks, @ Charlotte



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

*Tuesday, February 19th: 7 PM*








*@*









*Wednesday, February 20th: 7 PM*








*vs.*









*Friday, February 22nd: 4 PM*








*@*


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Going to be a weird week. All the new guys coming in, Bibby playing against Sac in Sac on Wednesday, then the trade deadline comes after that.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Everyone has passed their physicals, and will be available to play in Portland.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

*Tuesday, February 19th: 7 PM*[/SIZE]








*@*









The Game Plan: Kings (23-28) at Portland (28-24)



> *Tipoff:* 7 p.m.
> 
> *Where: *Rose Garden, Portland, Ore.
> 
> ...


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Kings start post-Bibby era with win

Artest: 24 Points, 5 Rebounds, 5 Assists, 3 Steals
Garcia: 23 Points and 6 Rebounds
Martin: 21 Points and 7 Rebounds


Anthony Johnson: 2 Rebounds and 3 Fouls
Shelden Williams: 3 Points, 3 Rebounds, 1 Block, 2 Turnovers
Lorenzen Wright: DNP-CD
Tyronn Lue: DNP-CD


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)




----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

*Wednesday, February 20th: 7 PM*








*vs.*









Looks like Mike Bibby got hurt in his first game. It would suck if he wasn't able to go tomorrow:



> Mike Bibby played his first game with the Hawks following Saturday's trade from Sacramento, finishing with just five points and three assists in 16-plus minutes. He picked up his fourth foul with 9:33 left in the third quarter and going to the bench for good with Atlanta down by 35. He actually limped off with what the Atlanta Journal-Constitution characterized as a heel injury, taking off his right shoe and sitting out the rest of the game.
> 
> "It was the second day I was with the guys, you know. It will come," Bibby said afterward, not mentioning an injury. "They jumped on us pretty early. They were pressuring us, forcing turnovers and scoring easy baskets."


http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/recap?gameId=280219013


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

Helluva timing for the Hawks game. Reminds me of when Webber got traded to Philly and came back to Sac-Town like the same week.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

I went to the game, I almost cried. LOL.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

A familiar face has return spoiled: Despite a bruised heel, Mike Bibby has 17 points vs. his old Kings teammates, but it's not enough

Artest: 29 Points, 7 Rebounds, 3 Steals
Martin: 26 Points (8/18 FG)
Udrih: 18 Points & 10 Assists

Bibby: 17 Points & 3 Assists


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

Peja Vu said:


> I went to the game, I almost cried. LOL.


:laugh:


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)




----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)




----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

*Friday, February 22nd: 4 PM*








*@*









Tonight's Game: Kings (25-28) at Bobcats (19-35)



> *Tipoff:* 4 p.m.
> 
> *Where:* Charlotte Bobcats Arena.
> 
> ...


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Kings survive in overtime, beat Bobcats



> Brad Miller had 22 points and 14 rebounds and the Kings overcame his late turnover to hold off Charlotte 116-115 in overtime on Friday night in a game marred by a scary head injury to Bobcats forward Gerald Wallace.
> 
> Francisco Garcia came off the bench to score 23 points and Ron Artest scored 20 and hit the go-ahead jumper as the Kings won their third straight game since trading Mike Bibby last week.


Box Score


----------

